# Edit Raw (RW2) file in PSE from LR 5.7



## UKnomad (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi, am stuck with working out how to edit a RW2 file (Panasonic FZ150) which is cataloged in LR 5.7 which I am learning. 
How do I get it to open as a RAW file in PSE14 if I want to edit it there to benefit from Dehaze or the like please?
If I opt to edit in PSE14 (which I have set up ok within LR as the External Editor) the RAW editor doesn't open - PSE14 behaves as though it was a JPEG/JPG or TIFF .
Help and advice most welcome please!


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 29, 2015)

you will need the open the file from windows. PSE>open>find file in windows. Or windows> open in PSE

but why use PSE14 when lightroom has the same raw editing tools as PSE

I use PS/PSE; however  I do most editing in LR than send the file to PS with the LR edits if required which is not very often

Hope that helps


----------



## UKnomad (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Ian. Would edit in PSE for the Dehaze option as LR 5.7 doesn't offer that and I don't have PS. Suspect I need to become more familiar and proficient with LR editing and perhaps if necessary PSE as final step. 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 29, 2015)

Do your basic editing in lightroom>right click on the photo>go to 'edit in'>click PSE14>click on 'edit with LR edits' (pop-up window) and your photo should open in PSE14>>do your haze removal plus any thing else you wish to do>go Ctrl+S or click on close and the photo will be saved back in LR as a PSD or TIFF file

Something I found I had to do to get my head around LR was to use LR _only . T_hat meant forcing myself to work out how to something in LR instead of going PS. LR can and will most of your editing you just need to spend some time to understand it. 

In my old fashion opinion; nothing beats a good printed book to help understand LR although there are hundreds of YouTube videos explaining it all these days. 

this is a great free quick start ebook http://www.lightroomqueen.com/quickstart/

 ebooks and printed books http://www.lightroomqueen.com/shop/ 

julieanne explains it well http://www.jkost.com/lightroom.html

And you can always post  questions on the forum.


----------



## UKnomad (Oct 29, 2015)

Many thanks again Ian - that's really useful - both in outlining a workflow as well as the links to additional resources. All very much appreciated and safely bookmarked to keep returning to !
Point well made and taken re. getting to grips with LR before escaping to the more familiar PSE.


----------

